# Problema con  Livewire - PBC Wizard



## rampa (Nov 28, 2006)

A lo mejor alguien tiene idea como se podra modificar las galerias...

El problema es el siguiente:
Los Potenciometros que utiliza el programa son de forma triangular es decir:

*
* *

Yo quisiera utilizar los unicos que conozco y que son los de las patitas en paralelo:

* * *

Se debe a que cuando imprimo el circuito para pasarlo a la placa no me calza .

Gracias.


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 7, 2007)

Es facil, tu ya sabes que ahi va un potenciometro con unas caracteristicas fisicas determinadas, pues bien, lo que yo hago en estos casos es buscar cualquier componenete que fisicamente pueda encajarme en la PCB, por ejemplo un tiristor, un transistor, un terminal de tres pins..., o lo que sea que se le parezca un poco. diseño la placa y luego, en su lugar, coloco el componente correcto, que en tu caso seria un potenciometro.
De todas formas observa que son distintos los potenciometros (terminales en linea) de las resistencias ajustables (Terminales en triangulo).
Espero que la sugerencia te sea de utilidad.


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 7, 2007)

Es facil, tu ya sabes que ahi va un potenciometro con unas caracteristicas fisicas determinadas, pues bien, lo que yo hago en estos casos es buscar cualquier componenete que fisicamente pueda encajarme en la PCB, por ejemplo un tiristor, un transistor, un terminal de tres pins..., o lo que sea que se le parezca un poco. diseño la placa y luego, en su lugar, coloco el componente correcto, que en tu caso seria un potenciometro.
De todas formas observa que son distintos los potenciometros (terminales en linea) de las resistencias ajustables (Terminales en triangulo).
Espero que la sugerencia te sea de utilidad.


----------



## Elvic (Jul 7, 2007)

saludos *rampa*


Es fácil  en un apartado de la ayuda del programa pcb wizard; viene explicado la forma en que tu puedes crear tus propios componentes 


y si no lo encuentras checa este link http://www.new-wave-concepts.com/files/PWtutor5.pdf
aquí explica la manera en que los puedes realizar y las dimensiones de las mismos características de los pines separación de las pistas etc lo puedes realizar.

suerT


----------



## pablobermejo (Jul 8, 2007)

Rampa, es mas facil todavia, sobre el componente le das click derecho y seleccionas convert as.., luego seleccionas la opcion "variable resistor(preset)" y listo te acomoda los pines, si bien no estan 100% en linea los acerca mucho 

saludos


----------

